# Ella.....she is 4 months old now..



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Time flies..


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

aww shes so sweet, her and oscar are around the same age


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

She looks like a long-haired girl version of Yoshi.. I love it.  So adorable!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

She's so adorable!!! (((hugs)))


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww what a cute little baby!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She is so cute!! She looks like she has a little attitude in the last pic!  Guinness looks like that when he's about to attack!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

She is really pretty, and growing up so fast


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, she has the sweetest little face :love5:


----------



## LuvMyPrecious (May 23, 2006)

Awwww she looks so sweet!! :love4:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

She is too cute


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

*Tiffany* said:


> aww shes so sweet, her and oscar are around the same age


Mia just turned 4 months this last week too  

Ella is sooooo cute :angel10:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I like seeing them grow up...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awww Ella is so pretty, how do u manage to find all your beautiful dogs, btw Zero says hello


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ella is waiting for Zero.....
I just they will make perfect babies...LOl
OMG bless I am marrying her off and she is still a baby....lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

lol they have an arranged marriage, but I have to admit she's beautiful she reminds me of Zero's dad only a pretty little girl version


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

She's really cute:]


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awww thanks.
And you know how I feel about your........PERFECT


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

haha we should arrange a play date for them when Ella's a bit older if ur ever down in london, I'm sure Zero would love her


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am going to London at sometime...so you never know.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well if ur down give me a message and I'll bring the boys to say hello, btw if you do ever breed Ella I'm on ur list for a puppy


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Okie dokie will do....
cheers


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Ella is just beautiful! Great pics!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

What a cute sweetie.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she has got to be one of the cutest chis i've ever seen


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

Ooo Ella, what a cutie!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Ella is so cute!


----------

